# Gounding of panel.



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Does someone have a diagram of the places a incoming service ground should be placed? I know it should be building steel, ground rods, incomming water pipe and also the panel. What about the meter base? What about the Insulated Metallic Grounding Bushing for the nipples between the meter base and the panel? I used to have a diagram that showed this.. 

Can anyone help me?


Thanks
SOKO


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sokoservices said:


> Does someone have a diagram of the places a incoming service ground should be placed? I know it should be building steel, ground rods, incomming water pipe and also the panel. What about the meter base? What about the Insulated Metallic Grounding Bushing for the nipples between the meter base and the panel? I used to have a diagram that showed this..
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> ...


If you have a NEC HANDBOOK look in 250 there are lots of diagrams..:thumbsup:


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Ill have to get me a handbook then.

Thanks


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the neutral has to be grounded somewhere. whether its in the meter can or inside the panel itself. around here on a house i stick a #6 from the meter can to the ground rods and in the house i BOND the water pipe to the neutral if its metal. 

if you bond the water pipe you need ground rods. i dont remember the code article but obviously its somewhere in 250. 

in a commercial place you have to bond the water pipe, building steel and also ufer.

the ufer ground is also required to be used in residential too.

you can even run a #6 up the side of the house and ground the neutral at the service point

another thing, reason why im saying #6 is thats all thats required on a service when going to ground rods. that was in 2008 not sure about 2011


----------



## sokoservices (Feb 23, 2010)

Here the Local is only on NEC 2005..

I have always made sure i put a #6 from the meter base to the Insulated Metallic Grounding Bushing for the nipples between the meter base and the panel, then to the neutral bar and ground bar and to the ground rods. Also hit building steel if its there also. Along with the Water pipe.

This particular job i've got to do there is one ground rod and building steel that is currently gounded. Currently its a sub panel that is connected to a 100amp disco. Therefore the sub panel itself is not bonded to the netural. But when I change it out for a 200amp panel with main breaker it will need to be bonded at the panel with the neutral and ground. I want to make sure i have it correct the first time the inspector comes since it will be an over time inspection.
Dont do many heavy ups around here. But i might have quite a few to do in the future with this particular warehouse space.


Thanks
SOKO


----------

